
Get your Gmail stickers - jwilliams
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2008/12/get-your-gmail-stickers.html
======
sfk
I find the amount of attention that a single ordinary mail provider receives
in this forum disturbing. On a forum for hackers and startup founders, I'd
expect that people use and promote small providers instead of huge
corporations.

~~~
fbbwsa
but gmail is good. and we like it.

being corporate != departure from quality.

its not really fair to say that the burden rests on hackers and startup
founders to promote/use small providers. small providers also have a
responsibility to innovate and compete to provide superior products. It is the
responsibility of end users to choose the application that suits their needs
best.

If small providers aren't competitive with gMail, then gMail will maintain its
large marketshare and continue to receive attention from its users.

~~~
sfk
Choosing a service because it fits _your_ needs is fine, but in the case of
Gmail every trivial detail is posted as a new story.

I'm running my own innovative, superior, competitive, streamlined combination
of qmail+mutt, so forgive me if I find posts about free Gmail stickers
slightly obtuse.

~~~
fbbwsa
link? and is it free?

